# Is there such a thing...



## menace2society (Jan 26, 2011)

As the best sub woofer equalizer systems or do all pretty much do the same thing? And is the Audyssey system included with my Onkyo TX-NR3007 as good managing two subs?

The systems I know of are:

Anti-Mode 8033 Automatic Sub woofer Equalizer
Room Equalization Wizard (REW) & Behringer Feedback Destroyer (BFD)
The Audyssey Sub woofer Equalizer
SVS AS-EQ1 Sub EQ
The Velodyne Digital Drive SMS-1 Sub woofer Management System 

If you had to recommend any system, listed or not, to someone that doesn't have a lot of experience which one would you recommend?

Thanks in advance: Menace


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

The Audyssey's sub eq, or the SVS AS-eq1 (which I own) are simply amazing. They will give 1 or 2 subs the best possible mating with your listening room. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

The eq from 60hz down will have much more effect on your enjoyment than the rest of the range. The Eq on your Onkyo has no idea how many subs it's dealing with, so it simply does what it can with what it's hearing. I think that's pretty much what you want.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

drdoan said:


> The Audyssey's sub eq, or the SVS AS-eq1 (which I own) are simply amazing. They will give 1 or 2 subs the best possible mating with your listening room. Have fun. Dennis





koyaan said:


> The eq from 60hz down will have much more effect on your enjoyment than the rest of the range. The Eq on your Onkyo has no idea how many subs it's dealing with, so it simply does what it can with what it's hearing. I think that's pretty much what you want.


Yes to both but the newer AVRs and prepros with Audyssey MultEQ *XT32* will do as well or better than the stand-alone EQs with dual subs.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Kal Rubinson said:


> Yes to both but the newer AVRs and prepros with Audyssey MultEQ *XT32* will do as well or better than the stand-alone EQs with dual subs.


XT32 isnt as powerful as the SVS or the Audyssey pro kit, its a stripped down version of both of those.

The antimode is probably the cheapest option out there and gives good results according to end user comments, although for me I found it offered nothing over what Audy within my amp could do anyway. The Velo is quite dated now, is expensive for what it can do, and is fairly low resolution, but its still a good auto eq device which also includes manual eq too, which many others do not.

Personally, unless you can get the velo cheap, I would simply use REW and a BFD as you can do more with that setup. If you want auto eq only, with the added bonus of time alignment as well, then the antimode and various Audyssey options are great, with the more you spend getting you a higher resolution eq system, so choose between those according to budget IMO. There is also the Neptune EQ but I know little of it to be honest.

The 3007 has Multi eq XT, same as my amp, so I wouldnt expect the antimode to offer anything over that personally. In fact I would live with that first and see how things go. That AVR does eq 2 subs, so dont worry about that. The only difference with dual sub eq is that each sub needs to be measured initially independently to correctly set trim levels and distance settings, after that, their output is combined and eq'd normally as a single sub. Even if you had an AVR that could only eq one sub, you simply do the trim bit yourself and eq as normal anyway so its not a big deal in that respect.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Moonfly said:


> XT32 isnt as powerful as the SVS or the Audyssey pro kit, its a stripped down version of both of those.


Not so far as I know and not so far as I was told by Chris Kyriakakis. Can you provide some reference for your statement?



> There is also the Neptune EQ but I know little of it to be honest.


Unfortunately, it is no longer available. Info here: http://www.stereophile.com/content/music-round-37-page-2


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Kal Rubinson said:


> Not so far as I know and not so far as I was told by Chris Kyriakakis. Can you provide some reference for your statement?


I'll have to dig about and try find some info. As far as I was aware XT32 still isnt quite as powerful as the SVS, which is a slightly stripped down (not the best term to be honest) version of the pro kit. In any case, the 3007 only come with XT anyway, which certainly is a step down from all of the above. The differences are in the filter resolution, in that the higher models have more resolution and/or a couple extra features etc. A quick look on the Audyssey web site for example points out that the pro kit (and the SVS eq-1 for SVSound) is capable of taking upto 32 individual measurements, while XT and XT32 can only take 8, improving applied eq.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

menace2society said:


> As the best sub woofer equalizer systems or do all pretty much do the same thing? And is the Audyssey system included with my Onkyo TX-NR3007 as good managing two subs?


Menace - I would go with Audyssey at first, you might find that, and any variable parameters the sub amp has, to be all you need. If you are getting the sub system I think you are, there is one mono amp running two sub enclosures. Audyssey will only see "one" sub.


----------



## menace2society (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks to all for the info and advise:bigsmile:


Regards:Menace


----------

